# Why spay/neuter a dog?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

The dog that I have right now is neutered, and I understand, more or less, why shelters neuter dogs. However, what I don't understand is why people (private individual, not rescues) spay/neuter their dogs. I am not a breeder, nor will I ever be. However, I would not want to put any of my animals through any medical procedure that's not absolutely necessary for them. I live in an apartment, so my dog is never unattended outside without me, and there is really no chance of him getting out. In the country where I grew up, no one ever neutered/spayed their dogs, and I didn't meet one dog owner (my parents had a lot of friends that also owned dogs) that had an accidental litter.

I also know the issue with unaltered males being more aggressive, but I grew up with an unaltered male dog, and I really do believe that you can still train and socialize them.

So, is what is the main reason why people neuter/spay their pets?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cochon said:


> The dog that I have right now is neutered, and I understand, more or less, why shelters neuter dogs. However, what I don't understand is why people (private individual, not rescues) spay/neuter their dogs. I am not a breeder, nor will I ever be. However, I would not want to put any of my animals through any medical procedure that's not absolutely necessary for them. I live in an apartment, so my dog is never unattended outside without me, and there is really no chance of him getting out. In the country where I grew up, no one ever neutered/spayed their dogs, and I didn't meet one dog owner (my parents had a lot of friends that also owned dogs) that had an accidental litter.
> 
> I also know the issue with unaltered males being more aggressive, but I grew up with an unaltered male dog, and I really do believe that you can still train and socialize them.
> 
> So, is what is the main reason why people neuter/spay their pets?


I believe the #1 priority is for health reasons. They are healthier and have less health issues.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you expand a little on that? I really am just curious (my mind is not set one way or the other). How does it make them healthier? Does it go for both males and females?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cochon said:


> Can you expand a little on that? I really am just curious (my mind is not set one way or the other). How does it make them healthier? Does it go for both males and females?


Yes, it goes for both males and females. Here's a site on the benefits of spaying/neutering...

SPAY-USA


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess you've never been around intact males who smell female in heat. They will literally try anything to get to the female, including climbing 9 ft fences, digging into a concrete under the fence until their paws bleed and bolting out of an electric fence. They are just highly unpredictable, are prone to behavioral problems ( male dog agression, humping, destroying the house). 

Females are experience something similar to human female pms, vaginal bleeding, the heat lasts 2-4 weeks which is an ample window of opportunity for persistant males mentioned above. Another reason is that unspayed females will often get painful uterine infections, untreated its almost always fatal. Spaying also reduces the risk of a female developing mammary cancer.

I grew up in a small country in eastern europe and you should see the vast ammount of strays that roam the streets, females in heat with 20 males following her and trying to hump her every second until shes so exhausted that she cant walk anymore, puppies born at the dumpsters, freezing or starving to death because mothers dont have enough to eat to feed the babies. Being a 10 year old kid and trying to bottlefeed numerous newbown abandoned puppies and kttens and then trying to find them a home, which is basically impossible, since there are no shelters at all. Its a vicious cycle and looking back it still makes my heart ache, but my focus is on helping to raise funds for the vets to be able to go overseas and offer free or low cost spay/neuter.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

why not spay/neuter?

This does not apply to all dogs BUT as a dog groomer I am around dogs all day. Its the unneutered males that pee on everything, and seem to have attitude problems and are all around brats!

Neutered males can be less aggressive, less likely to try to roam, even if your yard is fenced if your un-neutered male smells a female in season he might jump or climb the fence! Neutering makes the mark much less, and of course you do not have to worry about testicular cancer. At the dog park, its the un-neutered males that are fighting! inter-male aggression is common in un-neutered males

Spaying...
well who wants to deal with a heat! the female bleeds and it can get messy! I would never recommend living your dog outside in a fence unattended while she is in heat. males CAN find a way in that fence to get to her. even neutered males CAN tie with her, and tieing can be dangerous. Some females can be down right cranky during their heats too! And of course around and during the heat, no dog park visits! and having a spayed dog eliminates the worry of pyometrea!

So i think the question should be "Why NOT neuter/spay?"


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just want to add that many people don't neuter their males because they think that they won't be as tough and protective...NOT TRUE. A canine will have the same guarding instincts wether he's neutered or not... :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My mother-in-law didn't spay the three dogs that she had when I first got married and all three of them ended up with mammary tumors by the time they were 7 years old. I've never had a female of mine have a mammary tumor, although they have had other forms of cancer since I've spayed them all as pups.

I had one male dog when I was a kid and we lived out in the country. In those days no one neutered male dogs and all dogs ran free. He had very little emotional attachment to us and one night he vanished and we never found him. 

I've had two male dogs in the last two years and both have been neutered by 6 months. Both of them have been incredibly attached to their 'mom' and the family. Of course they are Chows who are family dogs anyway, but the males are particularly devoted when they are neutered and Rocky will actually follow me from room to room and lay at my feet wherever I am. I"m not sure anyone could come between him and me without him getting very upset except another family member (good thing for my husband!) 

Aside from the devotion issue, I have to go along with neutering them for the marking issues and the running away issues and the other health issues.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> My mother-in-law didn't spay the three dogs that she had when I first got married and all three of them ended up with mammary tumors by the time they were 7 years old. I've never had a female of mine have a mammary tumor, although they have had other forms of cancer since I've spayed them all as pups.
> 
> I had one male dog when I was a kid and we lived out in the country. In those days no one neutered male dogs and all dogs ran free. He had very little emotional attachment to us and one night he vanished and we never found him.
> 
> ...


About 10 years ago, I had a chow/german shepherd dog that ran away when we left to the store. We came back and he was gone. He wasn't neutered and had just turned 1 year old. I was brokenhearted. I looked at every shelter, but I never found him. To this day, I know he jumped the fence to roam and look for a female...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There is only one reason to keep a dog intact....and that is for breeding purposes. If you are not going to breed your dog (for good reasons that is) then there is no reason for them to stay intact.

The pros far outweigh the cons when it comes to spay/neuter.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you want to deal with testicular cancer?
Mammary tumors?
uterine cancer?
uterus prolapse?
self-destructive habits from a male to get to a female in heat?
marking? (females do it, too!)
Vaginal bleeding for a month twice a year? 
Mood and temperment changes during heat?
False pregnancies?
Roaming?
Fighting the roamers off your female?


The solution is easy: spay and neuter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

cochon said:


> So, is what is the main reason why people neuter/spay their pets?


To prevent pet overpopulation. The fact that thousands of animals are euthanized daily should prompt owners to be responsible and spay / neuter their pets.

What does host Drew Carey say at the end of every "Price Is Right" TV Show? He gently reminds folks to spay & neuter their pets.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

While this may be a bit controversial, I feel that the main reason to spay and/or neuter is convenience. I believe that people are quite capable of preventing unwanted pregnancies simply by taking the necessary precautions. 

Often people are idiots when they have whole dogs. I remember this one woman that brought her golden bitch in heat to the barn where there were two whole stanfordshire dogs. Why she would do that is beyond me other than her just not thinking. When the owner of the dogs found out, he put his dogs away and told her that she should bring the bitch back home.

Proper housing should prevent any surprise escapes, despite what hormones are flowing.

I do fix my dogs. I like the convenience. 

Keeping that in mind, I also firmly believe in not fixing a canine until they reach puberty. 

Growth plates in any animal don't close until the animal reaches puberty and are triggered to close by an alteration of various hormone levels. This results in the reduction of incidence in several different cancers, particularly bone cancer in large dogs.

Fixing after puberty generally has more to offer large dogs than smaller dogs. 

Some reading:
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf
http://www.tiarablackpoodles.com/neutering.html


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with CorgiPaws, the health risks are just not worth it unless you're going to breed your dog. I know one of our members on here has a dog with prostate issues now because their dog never got neutered. I know the chances of the dog getting mammary or testicular cancer is also a lot higher. 

Plus, as SuZ said, it is more convenient. If you don't plan on breeding, why keep them intact? It causes more health and behavioral issues, not to mention the possibility of an unintentional pregnancy, thus perpetuating the pet overpopulation problem. Why risk it?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The benefits for spaying and neutering outweigh the risks of not having it done. 
Growing up my parents did not have our dogs fixed at all. we had one then gee we had the puppy of our one haha! Well of course my folks watched the female dog when they needed to and low and behold guess what haha~the doggy is having puppies! But heck they watched her & it took only that one time that she got out into the yard just that one time and bingo puppies. Of course I was young at that time and heck I got to keep one puppy so it was a thrill for me! But the other puppies well where did they go to the animal shelter because no one wanted a puppy at that time so that was sad! Gee now I am dating myself here haha! This happened a long time ago! But with the health issues for dogs which everyone knowledgeable on this thread has pointed out here and just for fear of a female getting pregnant and going through the whole ordeal, or the male getting a female pregnant not good if your dog is loose and someone comes looking for you because of your male dog! But I do have to say its also worth your peace of mind having them taken care of health wise and otherwise!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> To prevent pet overpopulation. The fact that thousands of animals are euthanized daily should prompt owners to be responsible and spay / neuter their pets.


While I agree that pet overpopulation is a HUGE problem, I'd still say the main reason I do it is for their health. 
I know of many unaltered animals that don't contribute to pet overpopulation, so that aspect is controlable, assuming the owner is responsible. (which sadly MANY are not)A good friend of mine had a female shih tzu unfixed, they did not breed her, and were responsible, kept her inside, never off leash, etc. She died at 6 years old (VERY young for the breed) due to a uterus prolapse. It literally started to fall out of her. :frown:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

that's sad and gross! I wish I could keep my female dobie unspayed since I hear they're very prone to spay incontinence, but I'd rather have that than mammary cancer or any of the other problems they can get!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Isn't uterine prolapse more common in the smaller, more stylized dogs? That is so sad that such a caring home had to go through that ordeal.



rannmiller said:


> that's sad and gross! I wish I could keep my female dobie unspayed since I hear they're very prone to spay incontinence, but I'd rather have that than mammary cancer or any of the other problems they can get!


Spay incontinence is much less frequent if you spay after the first heat, but you still get the health advantages of a spay. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a ton of people on my doberman forum telling me that they've had their dobergirls spayed at all sorts of ages and they still end up with incontinence but I was thinking of letting her go through her first heat anyway since she'll be a bigger-sized dog, I don't want to ruin her growth by getting her spayed too early.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I have a ton of people on my doberman forum telling me that they've had their dobergirls spayed at all sorts of ages and they still end up with incontinence but I was thinking of letting her go through her first heat anyway since she'll be a bigger-sized dog, I don't want to ruin her growth by getting her spayed too early.



Is this strictly a doberman thing? I've never had any of my female dogs or my relatives female dogs suffer from this and I've never had any clients come into the different vets where I've worked complaining of this. All of my dogs have been spayed at 6 months of age.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, it is a Doberman thing, I guess they're very prone to it :frown:

None of my other female dogs (all spayed at 4 - 6 months) have ever had a problem with it though, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's too bad....it seems like every breed has it's problems. Chows have the eyes and knees, along with the bloat. I'm hoping for the best with Rocky since he is half husky. He seems to be a lot more 'normal' shaped, i.e. real dog shaped then my show chows were. 

Best of luck with your puppy.....all this puppy talk has got me looking at the Chow rescue groups but my husband has been adamant about no more dogs right now! I'm down to two dogs and a 'granddog' right now and that barely fills the house.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if there were other breeds just as equally prone to it. Boxers are, too. We have been lucky so far, but we have waited to spay our bitches, so that may have helped.

One of our bitches we spayed at 3.5 years after having a litter of puppies. Before the spay, she had some incontinence, but afterward she didn't.  Sometimes they just like to mess with us. :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie Banannie gets spayed tomorrow. 
She's not 5 months yet, and still a month older than Grissom and Champ when they were fixed.
I guess I just have never once had an issue with spaying/ neutering early, and none of my boys lift their legs, mark, hump, roam, etc. so I will probably continue to spay/ neuter young.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen was neutered around 4.5 months of age. He still continues to lift his leg as if he weren't neutered. When I take him for walks, he wants to lift his leg everywhere. I don't let him do it everywhere, or we would take 5 hours to get home!! I don't know why he still does this...? 

When he was 4 months, he started grabbing a hold of our leg and humping it. That's when I decided that it was time... :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think male dogs just naturally tend to lift their legs on things. My little Milo is terrible about it sometimes though he's gotten better since I've gotten less tolerant of it. It's very hard to go for a nice run when you're stopping ever ten feet for your dog to leave a couple of dribbles on someone's tree! But he does it sometimes when we go over to someone else's house who has dogs (especially male dogs). Not that it's a huge problem that happens constantly and ruins our lives, just something to watch out for when we're visiting. But he was neutered when he was about a year old so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Dogs, both males and females, tend to pee on fire hydrants, mailbox posts, telephone poles, bushes and other things, particularly in an area where other dogs will tend to be. It's kinda like a bulletin board where they leave messages. It announces, "Milo was here bout 3 hours ago. I am a x years old neutered male and I'm pretty big. I don't have any health problems at the moment and I'm ready to play when we meet. Let me know about you when you happen by unless your owner is one of those bitches who won't let you leave messages." :biggrin:

Messages like this are as common as tail wagging and also part of a dog's vocabularly. Too bad we can't read the messages also. Neutering won't stop these messges.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Dogs, both males and females, tend to pee on fire hydrants, mailbox posts, telephone poles, bushes and other things, particularly in an area where other dogs will tend to be. It's kinda like a bulletin board where they leave messages. It announces, "Milo was here bout 3 hours ago. I am a x years old neutered male and I'm pretty big. I don't have any health problems at the moment and I'm ready to play when we meet. Let me know about you when you happen by unless your owner is one of those bitches who won't let you leave messages." :biggrin:
> 
> Messages like this are as common as tail wagging and also part of a dog's vocabularly. Too bad we can't read the messages also. Neutering won't stop these messges.


Yeah, I knew that these things are messages to other dogs...I was just curious to know why Aspen did it so much.

HAHA!! I always see ladies trying to pull the dog away from the bush while it's trying to pee!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha you got it all right except for the "I'm pretty big" part, he's a little guy at 25 lbs!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Haha you got it all right except for the "I'm pretty big" part, he's a little guy at 25 lbs!


Are you talking about Milo and Otis? The pug and the cat...?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Dogs, both males and females, tend to pee on fire hydrants, mailbox posts, telephone poles, bushes and other things, particularly in an area where other dogs will tend to be. It's kinda like a bulletin board where they leave messages. It announces, "Milo was here bout 3 hours ago. I am a x years old neutered male and I'm pretty big. I don't have any health problems at the moment and I'm ready to play when we meet. Let me know about you when you happen by unless your owner is one of those bitches who won't let you leave messages." :biggrin:
> 
> Messages like this are as common as tail wagging and also part of a dog's vocabularly. Too bad we can't read the messages also. Neutering won't stop these messges.


I know neutering doesn't always stop all of this, my dogs just don't lift their legs. ever. And hey don't insist on peeing on every spot other dogs pee, either. I see this in daycare a lot, one dog marks, and then a handful of other dogs will walk up, sniff the urine, and pee over it. My dogs don't, though I wouldn't care if they did.... they just don't. 
I do NOT mind on bit that they don't lift their legs. Max lifted his leg, and after 12 years of that, the stucco on our old house was awful. Champ and Griss squat.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Champ and Griss squat.


You know me. I wouldn't say anything controversial or say anything that would start an argument. :biggrin: BUT, a male dog that doesn't life his leg is like a male human that squats to pee. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You know me. I wouldn't say anything controversial or say anything that would start an argument. :biggrin: BUT, a male dog that doesn't life his leg is like a male human that squats to pee. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 oh no, not you. Lol. Never! You have no idea how true this claim reads for griss. Biggest mush ever. You can't so much as look at him wrong without breaking his heart. He's a sissy. Champ is a mama's boy at heart, too... But piss him off (no pun intended) and there's nothing sissy about him. I don't remember if it was 36 Or 38 Stitches he gave my ex..... In my defense, of course. Never thought the squatting wuss had it in him! sometimes Champ picks up one foot barely off the ground... So dainty! lol! I wouldn't mind if they lifted a leg, pretty sure I would just teach them not to go on the stucco...no biggie. They just don't. What can I say... I raise sissy boys. Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> ..... a male dog that doesn't life his leg is like a male human that squats to pee.


That reminds me. My ex-husband often liked to sit on the toilet to pee.

My male Lab, Gunther, lifts his leg to mark territory but squats to pee in the yard.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

No, I'm talking about my little corgi/heeler/dachshund mix named Milo!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My first male Chow never lifted his leg but eventually learned to squat over the smallest little plant we had in the yard and managed to kill it. Rocky always squatted and still does in our yard. But while we were out west he practiced and practiced lifting his leg while we were in campgrounds and there were so many other dog smells around. It was really funny because at first he could only do it with his left leg and we would have to turn around so he could face the 'right way' or else he would fall over trying to lift his wrong leg. By the end of the 30 day trip he had conquered both legs and could lift either leg to pee on things. He also LOVVVVES to scratch out the ground furiously after he pees on things. He'll scratch with all four feet and a big grin on his face until he's really left his mark for all the dogs to see. He only started doing this when he turned 18 months old so I think he hit puberty then, even though he was neutered at 5 months. He also got a lot bigger and more muscular then. 

I try not to let him scratch out the ground when we are walking around the neighborhood.....I'd hate for the neighbors to see big chunks of their lawns go flying into the road every time Rocky goes by! But once we are in the woods or fields he is allowed to scratch as much as he wants.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> My first male Chow never lifted his leg but eventually learned to squat over the smallest little plant we had in the yard and managed to kill it. Rocky always squatted and still does in our yard. But while we were out west he practiced and practiced lifting his leg while we were in campgrounds and there were so many other dog smells around. It was really funny because at first he could only do it with his left leg and we would have to turn around so he could face the 'right way' or else he would fall over trying to lift his wrong leg. By the end of the 30 day trip he had conquered both legs and could lift either leg to pee on things. He also LOVVVVES to scratch out the ground furiously after he pees on things. He'll scratch with all four feet and a big grin on his face until he's really left his mark for all the dogs to see. He only started doing this when he turned 18 months old so I think he hit puberty then, even though he was neutered at 5 months. He also got a lot bigger and more muscular then.
> 
> I try not to let him scratch out the ground when we are walking around the neighborhood.....I'd hate for the neighbors to see big chunks of their lawns go flying into the road every time Rocky goes by! But once we are in the woods or fields he is allowed to scratch as much as he wants.


HAHA!! I also have the same thing going with Aspen. He scratches the grass so hard, especially with his hind legs, that he actually digs holes. I also try not to let him do it on other people's lawns. I let him do it when we are out in the wilderness area, and he starts scratching with this huge smile on his face. If your behind him, watchout! Grass goes flying everywhere!!


----------



## tankstar (Sep 8, 2009)

Im sure most do it out of what they think is righ, and thats fine, or do it out of the idea it will stop many bad behavouirs (mostly in males) It will derease cancers ect (well offcourse it will if a dog doesnt hav that body prt o get cancer)

My dog is goin to be 7 in May. He is intact. Never been bred, never planned on it never been shown, heck he is from a puppy mill. But he will not be neutred, unlss he needs to have it done to save his life. He is a perfect genltman, its called trainning, he doesnt hump people or dogs (with the exception of his best buddies, they all play hump each other (a hump then a play bow then a chase is on, repeat lol). And Im fine with that, as he has known them fo years and hey if thats how they enjoy playing go for it lol. He is a submissive dog, and for themost part is easily called away from a agressiv og wanting to stat stuff wthhim (such as the male golden retriver who has been trying to get him to fight for weeks at the dogpark) He doesnt wander. and ith the quick whistle of you lips he is back a your feet.

I dont buy in to the hub of its the healthiest thing to do. as I dont believe it is. there are offcourse pros to it, and cons as well Id prefer he stay in one piece and we will deal witwhat happens, the have a surgery and up his chance for other cancers.

Pro & Cons of Neutering Dogs | eHow.com



LabbieMama said:


> What does host Drew Carey say at the end of every "Price Is Right" TV Show? He gently reminds folks to spay & neuter their pets.


Bob Barker started it, they told drew he had to say it. As it has been said since day 1 of the show Im sure, some 30 year ago.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a female terrier mix that lifted her leg to pee (of corse, not as high as boys do), and BOTH of my intact boys squat to pee. Titus will ocassionally lift his leg to mark the tree out front, but thats about it. 
The only reason that I have not 'taken care of' getting them neutered yet is more of trying to find a good vet who doesn't charge $50 just to walk in the front door! Then anything that they do, they charge for that too! :{ Owen is 55lbs and has 1 distended testicle and Titus is around 100 lbs and they want to charge me the same price for each of them! (around $225 each) :O Plus, I will admit that I haven't put too much effort into looking lately with moving, holidays and everything else going on in my days of late. But thats my fault. I will resume the search once the new year starts and see what I can find.
My family has always had spay/neuterd dogs in the house. The only dogs that I have had in my house that have gotten pregnant was Titus' mom, but she was in heat when I picked her up and the next day she ran out the front door before I could stop her... 2 weeks later, she shows up at the house and about 2 months later, the puppies came. I did take her to the vet, at which point, they said that she wasn't far enough along to tell if she was pregnant, then the next appointment, that said that she was too far along.  The onther one was the EBT that I brought in earlier this year. She was not supposed to be with the male when I picked her up, but she was and within a month and a half, there were 6 little EBTs. All went to the rescue and all are at their new homes.  All worked out in the end because other then Titus, everyone was spay/neutered. Mommas and pups!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a different perspective on it:

New Study – Extend Your Dog’s Lifespan by over 30% : Whole Dog News

I would LOVE to hear everyone's opinions on this, so please let me know!


----------

